# Advice for joining 4x4s for a kitchen table



## Mfran12345 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for some beginner advice. The wife wants me to build a table like this. The instructions I found online only use pocket screws to join everything together. I feel like that's not strong enough joints for s table this big. All the pieces are 4×4 so they're heavy. What does everyone think? What would be the best way to go about joining everything? I'm most worried about the angle pieces in the middle and the butt joints at the legs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm beginner but always willing to learn. Also what wood type would you recommend that won't break the bank, kiln dried I assume but does species matter? I never build furniture so any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dry lumber is a must in my view. Sharpen up your mortise and tenon skills and I hope you have a good jointer for straightening and squaring the 4×4's.




























Search Google for timber framing joints


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

You are wise to suspect pocket-screws to be a poor choice for joinery here!

The traditional (time-proven) approach would be mortise-and tenon joints.

Other reasonable options would include:

Dowel joints
"Loose" or "floating" tenons
Domino (manufactured version of "floating tenons")

Almost any species can be used here, but finding dry 4×4 will probably limit your options, unless you want to glue-up from smaller dimension material. Top and base can be different species if you like.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

double post, deleted


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

POCKET SCREWS?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


? Dang, that would end in disaster. Alaska guy steered you right. Since you say you are a beginner, I'd recommend Tag Frid's Book on Joinery. Not just for this one, but for anything in the future. One of the good books out there.

http://www.amazon.com/Teaches-Woodworking-Joinery-Veneering-Finishing/dp/1561580686


----------

